# MS Viking, a white, sail and a broke off blue!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Been dying to get offshore since our last outing three weeks ago. All of my family was busy with life, so I put together a crew of myself, friends from MS ; Barret, Herbert and his young daughter as well as perennial forum favorite Woody with his girlfriend and father David.

Plan was to fish the steps, but at last moment made the decision to run to the Jim Day rig due to Hilton’s image. Left out at 9pm and putted out all night only to find the rig gone!! Yes, they do move them! Regrouped and ran over to Horn Mt to catch the sunrise bite. At sunrise we lost a nice YF that hit a spreader bar to a broken knot, then hooked the 80 lb ish YF seen below. It hit a ballyhoo. After the fish was finally boated the sunrise bite had died. 

We then trolled north and caught a white marlin on the short rigger on a Black Bart Hot Breakfast. It was Claire’s first billfish.

We made our way back to the steps and caught a sailfish on Black Bart St. Thomas Prowler (also on short rigger). Barret caught it and it was also his first billfish.

An hour later our Shotgun Islander/ballyhoo got bit. We were convinced it was a wahoo so we put Herbert and his daughter in the chair for her to catch her first “big” fish. Moments later, 20 yards behind the boat a whopper blue explodes out of the water and backflips over on the the line, breaking the line.

We were sooo close to a Slam! A white a sail and a blue! Oh well, still a great day on the water! The fish are still out there!

Robert 

Woody's Dad fighting the yft









The tuna









Claire fighting her white









Her white marlin jumping









Another pic of the white









Barret fighting his sail









Barret's Sailfish









Herb and his daughter just before losing the blue









MSviking in his perch









Sunset after a great day on the water


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, awesome catch, graeat crew, two marlin first catches, stellar trip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job! Slams are hard to come by. Great trip nonetheless. Pretty fish all around.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Always enjoy your reports, nice work as always!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Robert. I was looking forward to a good report and you delivered!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good job Robert. You always have a good time with friends and family.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Great pic's Robert! Thanks for sharing with Erin your boat, she talked my ear off on the way home about the blue! Lifelong memory for sure. I forgot to mention but a guy on the radio said the tuna were back up at Horn at 11, I heard them talking on the radio when you were taking a rest. Chris, the tuna were there early and if you can get out this week and want nice tuna, thats where I would start. Saw 3 shrimp boats just South of there also. Water looked better at the Steps but was still nice at Horn. Hope this helps. Robert again....thanks. We enjoyed it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice. Sounds like a good time. Thanks for posting and all the pics.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding trip Robert! Sorry about the Blue, a late season slam would have been just awesome! Terrific pics also! Be out there next Saturday afternoon and Sunday!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got my blue water fix for the month, thanks Robert!!!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! As always Robert great post on the PFF! I really appreciate the pictures and the fish. Looks like you had a great trip and made a ton of memories!!! I would have loved to see the Blue flip, but even the great photographers miss a shot once in a while. If you are ever in the need for a crewmate, and the family is busy, who do you call...ghostbusters a.ka. Bruce)!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome report and congrats on all the bills!


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

Great trip, Great report, hate yall missed the slam. We also planed to fish Jim Day on the way to DWN but it was missing. They must have just moved it, I am pretty sure it was still there the end of September.


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

Robert, if that family is every busy with life again and can't make the trip.......I'm always available to put my life on hold to make a trip like that before I PCS back to San Diego. Great report, always a good read.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like a great trip ! thanks for the report, yours are always pretty good! congrats on the billfish and a slam would have awesome but it still looked like a great trip! thanks for the report and the cool pics!


----------



## Liquid Trails (May 15, 2011)

Always nice when someone takes the time to shoot some good pics...awesome trip.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Good job MSViking, looks like yall had great time, great pics!


----------

